# Diagnosed with Low T today



## BrutesorGods (Feb 6, 2015)

The other day I finally got fed up with the low libido, slow gains and lack of energy and decided to schedule a blood test at a local TRT clinic. At 9 in the morning I scored 303 ng/Dl ... at 29 years old.

My shitty insurance won't cover TRT unless you're basically castrated (two blood tests required first thing in the morning less than 200 ng/Dl ! I would basically feel dead at that level!) He was ready to sign me up then and there when I told him I could pay cash anyway but eventually I decided I would need a few days to think it over. While it is expensive as hell, the cost is not so much what is deterring me now.

Few questions for you guys:
The **** is wrong with me?

Are my low numbers maybe because I over-train? I can't imagine I lift harder than most natural athletes. (20-30 minutes walking/bike, 60 minutes hard lifting at least 5 days a week) I do it partially because it helps me think clearer and be more effective at work and because I'm addicted to that rush of endorphins after a good workout.

At 29, should I try to raise my test naturally? (I have no clue what else to try in this regard as I already eat pretty clean and sleep 7-8 hours a night. Lots of good fats and veggies. Alcohol maybe once or twice a week. Pretty much 0 fast food. Also, I am making every effort to control my anxiety/stress levels)

In your experience, how strict do TRT clinics tend to be with patients stacking stuff on? (or does it really matter as long as you just use a short ester. eg. mast prop)

The place I found is fancy/high dollar and seems geared towards people who want a nurse to do the injections. (That being said, it looks like they'll let you do your own injections from the take home book) I don't necessarily need a fancy local clinic. I mainly just need a doctor to help me watch my hormone levels and good test. Is there a better way to go about TRT?


Any advice you guys would share is very much appreciated


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2015)

Why are you hypogonadal? Previous steroid use?

Over training isn't going to do it...

You could try a clomid reboot. 25mg m w f of clomid for 6 months and re test.


----------



## BrutesorGods (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi PoB,
I suppose it'd help if I had a previous measurement but this is the only one. I've done one cycle before and have been *off* for about 8-9 months. I'm sure the previous cycle doesn't help but I have felt *about* like this for the last few years (though increasingly shitty lately for some reason). Thank you for the recommendation


----------

